# Mini Piranha Breeding setup



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

This is my new breeding setup. It helps to keep everything organized and so far its working really well. I've got room for another 5 tanks if I need them. Ive even "sold" some to one of the LFS for store credit. I don't mind store credit, helps the aquarium addiction. I also signed up with aquabid and might start selling some through there. Heres some pics









View attachment 83196


View attachment 83197


View attachment 83198


View attachment 83199


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

wow thats a nice set up you have there.


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

what are the clear tubes on the top for? what's in the upside down coke bottle on the left? what do the valves on the front of the bench do exactly?


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

The clear tubes are for the filters (air), the upside down bottle is for hatching brine shrimp to feed the fry, and the valves are going to be for filling the tanks. I was short some fittings so it will be completed soon. I have a large rubbermaid bucket that is a resivoir. Im going to get a small pump that will pump water from the resivor through the pipe/valves and into the tanks. ( no more buckets!!)
The resivoir is filled with a 1/4 inch pipe that is connected to the house cold water pipe.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

dman man that so kick ass







i tried something like that but this is way to far of what i did


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

i want couple of those baby reds..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

thats cool. i like the way you have the airtubes set up... reminds me of my betta setup.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thats pretty awesome.....i mite wanna try to breed my reds wen they get bigger


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

very nicly done!!!!!!!! love it


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

wow! how old are the larger fry?


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

about a month old


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

great job man! That is a nice setup









have you shopped around to the lfs, to see if any will give you cash?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I get store credit also for mine. Are those 10 gallon tanks you have their? Very nice setup, just awesome, wish I had room like that for my fry but as of right now I dont so it will have to wait till I get in a house.


----------



## JeffS (Nov 1, 2005)

wow man. that's beautiful. makes my fry set up look like something that was thrown together by a 2 year old


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Awesome setup, very well planned and organized.


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

New pic's ?


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Thats impressing! You should try to sell some of the P´s, shouldnt be that hard. You got to have some credit for all this work (I can imagine that you put some time and green in this)


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

wow this stuff are so well organized.... where did you learn this cool setup from?


----------

